# Making Sinkers?



## SnowmanJon (May 13, 2008)

Anyone make or use the sinkers that you can put in the lure..like a stick that you embed into the rubber...look kinda like a finishing nail...anyone know what I'm talking about? Can you make these or buy?

JON


----------



## slim357 (May 14, 2008)

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_52877_100010003_100000000_100010000_100-10-3


----------



## SnowmanJon (May 14, 2008)

thanks i didn't even think to look there...since I found them in my helicopter lure kit :lol: ...and I was going to try my Helicopter lure some more this year just to see if I can actually catch something...and I would like to put it in some of the plactics that I fish with to speed up the action.

JON


----------



## slim357 (May 14, 2008)

Good luck with that, I had some given to me, they dont work, well from what Ive seen


----------



## SnowmanJon (May 14, 2008)

The heliopter lure or the sinkers? :-k ...bust be the helicopter lure since a sinker almost never fails...hhahaa  

I got the helicopture lure when it was first out as an Easter present. After casting it a bunch of times I decided that I want to try it out just one more time...if nothing then I'll give them to the highest bidder...haha....

JON


----------



## slim357 (May 15, 2008)

I meant the lures, never had a bite on them, never had a fish follow one either, but good luck maybe they'll work better for you


----------

